

Apple finally sandboxes flash in Safari - bifrost
http://www.cso.com.au/article/530100/apple_safari_catches_up_rivals_flash_security/

======
dottrap
The article didn't get its facts straight about who did what. Adobe
owns/makes/ships Flash, not Apple. Apple doesn't ship Flash with the OS. It is
not Apple's job to sandbox Flash.

Apple provided a sandboxing system since 10.7. The question is not why Apple
took so long, but why Adobe took so long.

